
A Virtual Look into Mies van Der Rohe's Core House - at-fates-hands
http://www.archdaily.com/799586/a-virtual-look-into-mies-van-der-rohes-core-house
======
cylinder714
Does anyone remember SGI's virtual walkthrough of the Barcelona Pavilion? I
wish there was a portable or web version of that.

